# DTG printing Vendor in India?



## dayashankar75 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All,

I need help in finding someone doing DTG printing in India.
I will need his help to fulfill my orders.

Please let me know.
Thanks
DS


----------



## magicflea (Jul 18, 2008)

I understand these guys YourManInIndia will do anything. Set a research price with them first to keep them from working more hours than you can afford to find your answer. These guys may also do it Knowledge Process Outsourcing | BrickworkIndia but more expensively. Remember, be upfront with them on how much you will spend for what you want in return -- spell it out clearly.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Kothari in India are the distributors for DTG. Try and contact them and they might know or even do DTG printing themselves.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

What has your advertisement done to answer the question asked by the thread starter?

4 posts and 4 adverts!

We all like to hear of new products but go through the proper procedures.


----------



## Alex Parker (Jan 20, 2014)

zhenjie said:


> Kothari in India are the distributors for DTG. Try and contact them and they might know or even do DTG printing themselves.


Any contact info of Kothari?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Alex Parker said:


> Any contact info of Kothari?


Google is your friend


----------

